# 08 S-Works Road Shoes - too stiff?



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

Looking to buy some new road shoes and am considering the 08 S-Works Road shoe - I tried on a pair of the mtn shoe as they did not have my size but I'm told it is the same last. I like the Boa closure and the ventilation. They seemed to fit well, but I have some front of the foot pain issues and was looking for comments from people who wear these or the 07 version as far as any foot pain issues, as I understand these soles are very stiff.

I am currently wearing Sidi Genius 5 Megas (nylon sole) with custom orthotics, which I have confirmed will fit in the S-Works. My issue with the Sidis is the ventilation - these are the full Lorica shoes and not the mesh version and the orthotics will not fit in the standard Sidi widths.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

The 07's are very comfortable. The boa closure spreads the tension evenly over the top of your foot, just like the laces on your Nikes. If your foot pain is under the ratchet strap of your shoes this could be the answer. The soles are rock solid stiff and the ventilation is ample. My feet stay cool all summer and frozen all winter. I don't have wide feet, but the width is perfect for me. I tried some Sidis and found them to be too narrow.

I would give the Body Geometry insoles a chance before installing your customs. Your LBS should be set up to measure your foot type and match it to the proper BG insole. They claim their insoles are designed differently for a pedaling stroke versus a step while walking.


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

Appreciate the comments - I have orthotics specifically for cycling, but I might give the BG ones a try. My foot pain is actually from pressure on the bottom of the foot, so I was concerned about sole stiffness - sounds like that has not been an issue with you. I also had not thought about the impact of the great ventilation in the winter (I'm in Colorado). 

I'll see if I get some other views, but may give these a shot - so hard to tell until you actually get them and have put some long days in them.


----------



## Hellbent (Nov 25, 2007)

I have been using specialised shoes for a while and just upgraded to the top of the line S-Works road shoe with Boa enclosure. One of the better upgrades I have done - one of the best way to shave rotating weight off your bike!. This weight saving is very noticeable.

The new Carbon sole BG shoes are even more comfy than the old nylon soled BG ones for me. 

Although I have stayed at the same size, the new shoe is slightly wider at the front. (I don't get cramped toes on a long ride anymore). Carbon sole is noticeably stiffer/more efficient than nylon sole I had on my older and cheaper Specialized shoes.

Dear Mr Specialized if you are reading this please send my free S-Works SL2 to me immediately.


----------



## mmorast (Oct 22, 2007)

*Love my Carbon Specialiazed*

I tried on so many shoes when I went shopping for them. Good thing I did not have a girlfriend then or I would of probably lost her. Hey even a woman that loves shoe shopping would have gone crazy. So I tried on the '06 Carbon with the ratchet buckle. Man these things are the best. I have never had a shoe discomfort. Even after a 120k. Bought some other shoes (Northwave),because they were cheap, for commuting, and they are no where as comfy.

As far as the inserts. If you have insoles that are fit for you feet then I would say move them over. That being set the BG insoles are great. I definitely think that is part of why they feel so much better then other shoes. Actually I should probably get a pair for the commuters to see if that helps.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

Anybody know if the 08 s-works fits the same as 07/06?


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

I believe they do. I own an 06 Carbon Pro and I went into my LBS and tried the same size on the new 2008 S-Works BG Road Shoe (the $280 one) and it fit perfect. I didnt buy it so I didnt ride with them but they fit the same way as my 06 Carbon Pros. Probably gonna buy them in January after I recover from buying the new SL2 module and from the X-mas shopping spree.


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*Thanks everyone*

Again, appreciate all the info - I know shoes are kind of a personal thing, like saddles, but it's good to see that no one just hated their S-Works shoes. Doesn't hurt that they look cool and will match my bike, which, BTW, is not a Specialized  That new SL2 could convert me in a hurry, though...:thumbsup:


----------



## BLACKSHEEP54 (May 7, 2007)

I have the 07 S-works shoes. Once i got the right BG insoles these shoes are a dream to wear. Super light and well ventilated. To me the super stiff sole is more comfortable to wear than my 8 year old nylon MTB shoes.


----------



## giannip (Oct 24, 2008)

*S-Works Road Shoes pain*



cycleboyco said:


> Looking to buy some new road shoes and am considering the 08 S-Works Road shoe I like the Boa closure and the ventilation. They seemed to fit well, but I have some front of the foot pain issues and was looking for comments from people who wear these or the 07
> Thanks for your comments.


It's probably too late now but I've had a big issue with those shoes. I got excruciating pressure on the front portion of my ankle where the hard bit of the tongues presses onto it and cannot use the shoes. 

Unfortunately Spec don't think this warrants a refund or replacement.

G


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I got excruciating pressure on the front portion of my ankle where the hard bit of the tongues presses onto it and cannot use the shoes.


I and someone else here has noticed that too. I was able re-fold/re-crease the areas causing discomfort with pliers. They've been fine ever since.



> Unfortunately Spec don't think this warrants a refund or replacement.


How long did you use them for? I believe at least the Specialized online store has a 30-day complete satisfaction guarantee.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

I warrantied 3 pair of 2008 S-Works shoes because of the sole separating from the upper at the heel. I now have 2009 Pros on order.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I warrantied 3 pair of 2008 S-Works shoes because of the sole separating from the upper at the heel.


  That's terrible. I've got about 20,000 miles on '06 S-Works and they're still holding up well. The only problem is that occasionally one of the BOA's unlatches.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Jul 5, 2008)

Dr_John said:


> I and someone else here has noticed that too. I was able re-fold/re-crease the areas causing discomfort with pliers. They've been fine ever since.
> 
> How long did you use them for? I believe at least the Specialized online store has a 30-day complete satisfaction guarantee.


I had a similar problem with S-Works MTB Boa shoes. I put a layer of Dr.Scholl's moleskin along the inner surface for extra cushion. After a week or two the shape of the tongue changed. I then removed the moleskin and have been pain-free ever since


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hellbent said:


> One of the better upgrades I have done - one of the best way to shave rotating weight off your bike!. This weight saving is very noticeable.



I think you are experiencing the placebo effect of paying $300 for shoes. The slow cadence of pealing the rotating weight of your shoes only takes a very, very, very tiny faction more energy to accelerate more than non rotating mass. It is not like your wheels. The S-Works Shoes are only 90 g lighter per pair than the BG Expert Shoes, which are $125 cheaper. that is a $1.49 per gram. Better off cutting your seat post to its minimum for your hight, get rid of those extra spacers and steer tube above your stem and shortening the ends of the drops if you don't use them. 

But whatever floats your boat. I think the boa system would be very comfy.


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

cycleboyco said:


> Appreciate the comments - I have orthotics specifically for cycling, but I might give the BG ones a try. My foot pain is actually from pressure on the bottom of the foot, so I was concerned about sole stiffness - sounds like that has not been an issue with you. I also had not thought about the impact of the great ventilation in the winter (I'm in Colorado).
> 
> I'll see if I get some other views, but may give these a shot - so hard to tell until you actually get them and have put some long days in them.


Due to old foot injury I need to wear orthotics for walking...I also wondered if these shoes (08 or 09 S-works) would be too stiff for me. However after about a month of riding with the 09 S-works + blue BG insoles, I'm happy to report they have been very comfortable.


----------

